# Stacking



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

Hi Everyone........Meet Finn, he is 4 months old and I tried Stacking him for the first time today. I'm not sure what I"m doing so I would like guidance about his placement. Also If there is a book or DVD that would help I would like to know about it. I am teaching him basic commands as well as standing. I heard that this is a good thing to do. Any suggestions to help would be great,a nd I would really appreciate it. Thanks Phyllis


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

He's looking good!
The best thing is to try to find a conformation class in your area because they will also help you teach him that showing is FUN! 
Just a couple quick things (from a novice, bear in mind!) is that the front legs need to drop directly down from the shoulder. His are too far forward. Similarly, the front of the back toes needs to be directly under the bones on the back of his butt, his might not be in the right place, it's hard to tell from the photo.
Here's a photo of Tito stacked by his handler. Imagine a straight line drawn down his front legs, and a line off the back of his butt would just touch the fronts of his toes.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

SolasG, you are not too far from Gainesville, FL, correct?

It might not be such a bad idea to send K9design a PM and see what conformation classes are available in the area.

You can google search "conformation/stacking" and get enough ideas on how to handle, stack and bait your pup but what will be invaluable experience is getting your pup out in a group setting. Many have said they have the world's best conformation/obedience/agility (fill in the blanks) pup at home, and then when they get out to an event, where there are distractions, other dogs, etc. they get a totally different dog (and to be honest, become a totally different handler).

Some places won't accept pups that are younger than 6 months, but it's been my experience in dealing with conformation people that they have work arounds. In the class I go to, breeders will bring their pups just to be exposed to the ring environment--they really don't do anything beyond a brief stand and get a treat, and they gait them around the ring while we all practice--kinda like what you would expect at a dog show. That way, from the very beginning, the pup associates dogs and a dog show setting as a fun place to be. Good luck!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Phyllis, first off, don't stack your puppy in the kitchen on the slick floor  Even carpet can be too slick. Go with grass or concrete 
Worry less about the tail and more about standing up straight.

We are neighbors, I live in Gainesville. There is a WONDERFUL handling class both in Gainesville and I think Chiefland taught by a good friend and great handler, Arvind DeBraganca. I think the Chiefland classes are Monday nights and Gainesville classes on Tuesdays. You can see his schedule and directions here : www.passportanatolians.com
I go to the Tuesday night Gainesville classes.

I would also be happy to work with you privately on handling if you like. PM me and we can talk.

Where did you get your puppy?


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks guys... All really good information. I'm so glad I posted. I am really excited to meet people that can help me... I have been so isolated, and haven't been able to find the right people to connect with.Thanks again.. Please keep the help coming.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Awww....so cute! I second that his front legs need to be back a little more so that they are more straight. At his age though, just be glad if he holds *somewhat* still, lol. You'll get there. Mine also went through some funky stages which made stacking....interesting. You'll probably go through that too as he grows....and then he will come together again!


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

Hey! Just the fact that he was able to hold still and allow me to try and position him was a bonus. I'm going to a class tomorrow night with Finn. It is one that Anney suggested.I'll let everyone know how we do.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

It will be great for you to get out and meet some "dog people" in your new area, too! Good luck at class, let us know how it goes.


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

Hey All..... Here is the update on Finn's first class. I was very happy to meet other people that were handling/breeding/competing.It was Finn's first time out socializing with other dogs beside his pack. All in All, he was great very well behaved and pretty mellow. He didn't like to be stacked at first, and I felt totally spastic, but it did get easier and he caught on pretty quickly.By the end of the class we were exhausted.
Everyone wanted to know where he came from, and I told them it was my first try at breeding for a show puppy.I also prefaced that with even if he isn't breed or conformation material.I want to learn to handle, and would cross over to agility, obedience.I had some compliments on him as well as a generalized critique of him, and was happy that my home grown pup wasn't laughed out of the class. ;-).

The people that taught the class were really informative,and I look forward to going back. Also it was a small class and the other dogs that were there were pups to, it helped that we were all beginning.As we go through the process I will keep posting.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Great report! My handler feels the same way about conformation--that even if the breed ring is not the future place for a pup, any pup can benefit from playing in a conformation class--it provides a great bond between pup and owner; it gets the pup used to new people touching it in all sorts of places; the socialization is fantastic and you also get a chance to share and compare notes on puppy growth, puppy development and puppy personalities. She feels that everyone should give it a try--you learn about structure and you learn more about your own dog.

I look forward to your reports and it sounds like it was a great class!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congrats on the class! Sounds like you have a great attitude and will have lots of fun with your pup. I like going to class--get to meet some pretty nice people and if they are owner-handlers it is a bonus (for me, so I am not alone).


----------

